# Bottle cap Art



## Meanderer (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## Gaer (Feb 9, 2021)

Unique and inventive!


----------



## Kaila (Feb 9, 2021)

Wow!  I'm impressed with how well that turns out!


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 10, 2021)

This thread reminded me of these hot pads that my great aunt and many other women used to make.  My Aunt would never use a beer bottle crown in any of her creations.



Today the old guys at the flea market buy them and cut out the crowns looking for old valuable local beer caps that have been preserved in good condition.  

I imagine that in 50 years or so a future crop of old men will cry when they see these art projects and the valuable crowns that have been ruined in the name of art.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 10, 2021)

Please drink responsibly and remember to buckle up.


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 10, 2021)

I had never heard a bottle cap called a "crown", before.


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 10, 2021)

Goes to show ya, a talented artist can use any item and create beauty or, at the very least, a curio

good show, Jim...and Bea


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 10, 2021)

_Soda Pop Guitar, Walking Blues_​


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Feb 10, 2021)

Cast Iron Salmon Fish Bottle Opener​


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 10, 2021)

Florida Inspired Palm Tree​


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 10, 2021)

Bottle Cap Challenge Trick Shots | That's Amazing​


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Feb 10, 2021)

1960s Coke football bottle caps can still wet the whistle within the hobby​Collectors are still chasing after the football bottle caps of individual players that Coke released in the 1960s on its bottles of soda.


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 11, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Feb 11, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Feb 12, 2021)

Vintage BEER Bottle Cap Crown ~*~ MOOSEHEAD Brewing Co ...​


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## Kaila (Feb 13, 2021)

I especially like Alaska and Hawaii, in that one!


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Feb 16, 2021)

In the ghetto we called it "skellys" but it was also known as skully or skelly - we used bottle caps and tried to knock them into boxes in order to accumulate points.

Here is Yogi Berra playing the game:









article:

http://www.streetplay.com/skully/


chalk drawn skellys formation on a street:









Brooklyn kids play skellys:


----------



## Keesha (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Feb 17, 2021)

@oldiebutgoody   Skelly is a new term to me!  Thanks!​





"Making" skully caps (for example, loading a beer cap with wax) can be an important and creative childhood ritual. Below are comments from Streetplay members about this great activity".
Streetplay.com: Skully Central - Making Pieces   (link)​"The right cap for the situation What I remember best about playing Skelly was the variety of pieces we'd use. Usually we'd use bottle tops from soda bottles. Of course this was before the twist-off tops so the trick was to get the top off the bottle without bending it".


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 22, 2021)

World’s largest Coke bottle (Las Vegas)​



​


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 22, 2021)

Amazing scenic Schindler Hydraulic elevators @ The Coke Bottle - Las Vegas, NV.​


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Feb 23, 2021)

This beer bottle cap sports themed mural was quite an undertaking I'm sure. Video included in link:
https://www.nbc15.com/content/news/...-Wisconsin-sports-themed-mural-570625531.html


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 7, 2021)

Bewitching and beautiful!


----------

